# What to fish with. where and when?



## bashepard (Jan 9, 2013)

Is there a good repository of the kind of bait rigs to use where and what time of year? I just bought a Robalo. It's the first boat i can leave the jetties behind in. It has a cannonball downrigger and im looking to get into some larger fish than the redfish and trout ive caught all my life. 

I thought this would be a good place to start as i know you guys have no shortage of opinions. 

-brian


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful boat man!! :thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats on the buy nice boat. what are you wanting to target?


----------



## bashepard (Jan 9, 2013)

Ill be heading out of Orange beach the most, but dauphin island is always a possibility. Sometimes out of pascagoula as the girlfriend likes to go to horn island.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweet Boat,,, 

Congrats, looks good, Cobia time now.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

If you go out of pensacola pass you can hit the USS Massachusets an get some live bait once it warms up a little more. An you can start off fishing the Three Barges witch is about 5 miles SE you can get the cordinates for a gps here (http://www.escambiajobs.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/20120222ArtificialreefMASTERlist.pdf) also theres some bridge ruble close to there an we were catching little scamp grouper, an lot of trigger fish on live shrimp an catching some snapper on menhaden. Russain Freighter is about 9 miles out of the pass an we've caught grouper snapper an some good ajs. If you wanna catch some ajs usally we use vertical butterfly jigs an jig them straight up in a fast motion but live bait works just a good if you can get it. Hope this helps a little!


----------



## bashepard (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats a great list. Now how about a chart of what bait, rigged what way, for what fish? does such a chart exist?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bashepard said:


> Thats a great list. Now how about a chart of what bait, rigged what way, for what fish? does such a chart exist?


Vic Dunaway's Complete Book of Baits, Rigs, & Tackle is a pretty good place to start. $16.95

It's pretty basic, but like I said it's a good place to start learning.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Lots of information can be found on YouTube... pay attention to the comments left; typically the first few will indicate whether the narrator knows what he's talking about or not.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Vic Dunaway's Complete Book of Baits, Rigs, & Tackle is a pretty good place to start. $16.95
> 
> It's pretty basic, but like I said it's a good place to start learning.


I agree!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice 1st boat!! I would suggest talking with Chris @ Sam's Tackle or Carson @ JM Tackle. They can hook you up and show you a lot of pointers in the right direction. Try some of my Squidtail Lures and you can't go wrong. Tie it on and drop it down and jig it a little over a wreck and hold on for dear life!!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Where are your lures sold at? I'm in the "same boat" as the OP. just starting. Hoping to run out in the next few days.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Where are your lures sold at? I'm in the "same boat" as the OP. just starting. Hoping to run out in the next few days.


What are you fishing for? Do you know what you want to target? (Saw some other threads where you were talking about it, but can't remember.)


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have purchased a lot of dusters and daisy chains, a few stretches and lures of the like. Picked up a few unique lures in Aruba. I would really like kings, wahoo, tuna, really anything! I run out of destin pass and pretty much just trolled the sandbars last year and caught a bunch of Spanish. I just bought a downrigger as well which I will be installing when I get home!!!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I know most of those are farther out but would like to get my trolling and bottom fishing going good before I make a long run.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I know most of those are farther out but would like to get my trolling and bottom fishing going good before I make a long run.


Hit up some local spots near shore for snapper, etc. You can also troll things like stretch 25s and their kin. Might be surprised what you get on the other end of the line.

What kind/size boat do you have?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have an older 21 Cape Horn. I am going to try running some of those near shore thing like the miss Louise and browns barges and tanks I guess. How fast should I troll things like that and is free lining a mullet a good bait close like that? Can you troll skirted ballyhoo and stretches at the same time, or do those troll at different speeds? Get crossed up? One closer and the other farther? I assume the deeper bait closer than your shallow baits..... I'm full o question and apologize. Lol


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What are you trying to accomplish? Those squidtail jigs are killer. I can attest to that.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Just want to put some fish in the boat really and learn what I am doing. I am a diver and spear fisherman, over the winter I purchased some 6/0 and some 4/0 so want to put them to good use


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have an older 21 Cape Horn. I am going to try running some of those near shore thing like the miss Louise and browns barges and tanks I guess. How fast should I troll things like that and is free lining a mullet a good bait close like that? Can you troll skirted ballyhoo and stretches at the same time, or do those troll at different speeds? Get crossed up? One closer and the other farther? I assume the deeper bait closer than your shallow baits..... I'm full o question and apologize. Lol


In a hurry, but if you are trolling stretches, keep between 3-5 mph. I'm sure you can troll bait just make sure that you have the lines out at the proper length. 

Yeah, you can catch a lot freelining bait, too. Experience is the best teacher. It takes time. I'm still learning something new every time I go out.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Sounds logical to me. Is there a certain distance from the boat that you want your lines? 50-60ft?


----------

